# Ex-US congressman Charlie Wilson dies in hospital



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Murtha now Charlie.

Former US congressman Charlie Wilson has died at the age of 76, a hospital spokeswoman has said.

Mr Wilson represented Texas in the House of Representatives from 1973 to 1996 and was nicknamed "Good Time Charlie" for his party-loving ways. 

The 2007 Hollywood film Charlie Wilson's War told of his efforts to arm the Afghan mujahedeen during the 1980s Soviet occupation. 

Actor Tom Hanks portrayed Mr Wilson in the movie. 

The hospital spokeswoman said Mr Wilson had died on Wednesday of "cardiopulmonary arrest", the Associated Press news agency reports.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

mojomaniac said:


> The 2007 Hollywood film Charlie Wilson's War told of his efforts to arm the Afghan mujahedeen during the 1980s Soviet occupation.


And thanks to clowns like Charlie Wilson, the Afghan Mujahedeen that we helped back then are now the Taliban that we are fighting today.


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

its Charlie fault, what's the fantasy world you live called AKM, ... "the balls still a bouncing", hopefully this time "post 911" they have were with all to finish the job, looks like their preparing to cut and run again, British general stated on the record, the west needs stay there for the next 40 yrs if their serious about "stopping the ball from bouncing"


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

I think Mr. Wilson, by helping the Afgans, was trying to fight the spread of communism at the time. Whole different time where the Soviet Union was invading countries in their region. Maybe if the actor Ronald Reagan, in 1980-81 hadn't secretly traded weapons, missiles and weapons technology to Iran, the World wouldn't have them as a threat today. A cowardly act like secretly bargaining with terrorists to free our American citizens who were held hostage for a year. And then portraying himself as a hero while all along he deceived the American People and armed our now enemy. Come on... Learn the real American history!


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

illinoislandog said:


> I think Mr. Wilson, by helping the Afgans, was trying to fight the spread of communism at the time. Whole different time where the Soviet Union was invading countries in their region. Maybe if the actor Ronald Reagan, in 1980-81 hadn't secretly traded weapons, missiles and weapons technology to Iran, the World wouldn't have them as a threat today. A cowardly act like secretly bargaining with terrorists to free our American citizens who were held hostage for a year. And then portraying himself as a hero while all along he deceived the American People and armed our now enemy. Come on... Learn the real American history!


Haven't we all learned that "the enemy of my enemy is my friend". This exactly how Russia was defeated without firing a shot. Now, it could lead to the destruction of the US. Politics is more envolved then ever. Why don't you think that Russia and China will ever help impose serious sanctions against Iran or North Korea? Because their getting kick backs from these countries. That is why the UN is a joke. They can't enforce their own regulations. The US does all of the heavy lifting. This is why the UN has no teeth. It is like most of the laws in the US. They only affect the honest, hard working people, who believe that rules must be followed. Others say make me.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

mojomaniac said:


> its Charlie fault, what's the fantasy world you live called AKM, ...


Deal with the facts as I stated them. The taliban that we are fighting today WERE the Afghan Mujahedeen that we helped back then. If it was you that helped them back then, I would have called you the clown. This is just another fine example of us sticking our noses into a place where we have no business and the end result sucks.


----------

